# Do you buy music, or do you use torrents?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you buy music(purchasing MP3s, CDs, whatever) or do you use file sharing websites or programs? And I know some people get their music from friends and family members. I also wanted to be respectful and consider those who are morally opposed to listening to music.
I'm just kinda curious about the general stats.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

There are people who are morally opposed to music? Interesting....

I am definitely a MUSIC PIRATE  . I support bands by going to shows.

I get my music from friends, but also blogs, and I find filestube handy for searching for mp3s & rar & zips files on public FTPs like rapidshare & mediafire (don't come after me RIAA). I don't actually use torrents or P2P networks though.

Oh, and Russian music sites are great...songs are like 10 cents apiece; worth it to download an album for like $1 without much searching, IMO.

When I am working & have money I do sometimes buy a CD, but they take up so much space, so it has to be something I really desire to be a part of my "collection" now.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> I also wanted to be respectful and consider those who are morally opposed to listening to music.


wot? :mellow:

I use both. I will buy music when I feel the artist deserves it.

Which is about 1 album a month.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't buy individual songs due to being too expensive for my taste. I may grab the MP3 Album when it's out to support the Artists, unless it's a major label, major labels can die for all I care. Typically the MP3 Albums range between 4 to 8 bucks, which I find fair for 15 to 20 tracks I'm likely to adore.

I'm a fair mix between pirating and buying, my conscious wouldn't ever feel bad for screwing over major labels.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> There are people who are morally opposed to music? Interesting....



Yes, I knew a conservative Christian who was morally opposed to rock and rap music for the lyrical content. I don't know of anyone who's morally opposed to ALL music. Is there such a thing?


I rarely buy music, maybe a couple songs a month. I check out CDs from the library and rip the tracks I want onto my computer. Yeah, I know I'm probably violating copyright by doing that but whose gonna know? I listen to alot of music via You Tube, Pandora, and Last fm. If I'm in the mood for something I just go to one of these websites, and get my instant gratification. So there is little need to buy songs except for its nice to have my favorites on road trips or when working out and I don't have a computer right by me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I get all my music from Google.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I admit to nothing. :mellow:

But I'm quite...resourceful.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am too conscientious and sensitive to do anything but buy music. Same with television shows. I won't watch pirated material.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I use file sharing primarily. However, I do buy as many albums as I can when I have the money. 

And I sometimes go to shows.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

lycanized said:


> Do you buy music(purchasing MP3s, CDs, whatever) or do you use file sharing websites or programs? And I know some people get their music from friends and family members. I also wanted to be respectful and consider those who are morally opposed to listening to music.
> I'm just kinda curious about the general stats.


With all due respect, these poll options are underwhelming and useless. It doesn't even tell us why people use torrent/file share in the first place. Perhaps they don't have money? 

Should these people be deprived of acess to educational resources and entertainment, therefore remaining stuck with their ignorance? A very interesting question.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Nightchill said:


> With all due respect, these poll options are underwhelming and useless. It doesn't even tell us why people use torrent/file share in the first place. Perhaps they don't have money?
> 
> Should these people be deprived of acess to educational resources and entertainment, therefore remaining stuck with their ignorance? A very interesting question.


This was how many years ago? About three. I was 17. I was doing god knows what, I don't even remember. It's a poll, polls are never incredibly complex or insightful, I'm not sure what you expected when you went to the polls section of a personality system website or clicked on this thread. Surely you couldn't have been expecting some real academic research here. I'm pretty sure I just made it because I was curious how many people purchased music and how many basically stole it because a lot of people talk as if they don't ever steal music. What do you think I was looking for? It's not that interesting a topic, I was just curious for that one little thing and it wasn't necessary to put a bunch of "why's" in there. I mean I can put things together in my mind and figure that out, why someone might steal rather than purchase. I know why I do. I have no money.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd be lying if I said all of my music was purchased. I bought a used hard-drive one time that had a ton of ripped music on it. I listen to it for my own pleasure, but I've never used a torrent to illegally download music.... so, not sure where that would end up on your poll.


----------



## TheOffspring (Jan 3, 2014)

''I don't listen to music for moral reasons''

Eh... What!? :laughing:


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

I use subscription music services. Pirating music is not only unethical, but it's generally a pain to get music in the best quality, and not something that can easily be done from your phone.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Most people who torrent also buy CD's.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

i dont even know HOW to torrent music, I had a meltdown figuring out how to put music on my ipod in the first place


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

every song on my ipod is from a torrent. used itunes for years and never paid for a single song. same thing with most movies and tv shows. I don't need netflix or anything like that. I just download them on my computer, copy them to a flash drive, and stick the flash drive in my tv. perfect HD quality on my plasma. You couldn't even tell the difference.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

YouTube to MP3


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Goodness, I have used a Torrent site in years. That's a blast from the past. I mostly buy my music used via the local shop or Amazon. There are also subscription sites I used like Mixriot that are great for Electronic Music fans.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Semi-old video game music I get free. The rest I buy if I can find good music on it.


----------

